# squirrel dog free



## GWH (Oct 4, 2010)

Free to a good home.  Jack Russell/Rat terrier/Mt. Fiest mix.
About 7 months old.  e-mail swjones@southernco.com


----------



## GWH (Oct 10, 2010)

*dog*

Save him from the pound!  He has to be gone this week!


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 10, 2010)

Check this post...

http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/4515/need_help_finding_a_free_squirrel_dog

That might find him a home


----------



## superhog (Oct 10, 2010)

*dog*

Can you send me some pictures of the dog.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 11, 2010)

If this pup were closer, I would take him. If somebody can help him out by giving him a ride up into northeast Ga., that would be good !!

Somebody needs to get this little guy  !!


----------



## winnieh09 (Oct 21, 2010)

We are you located ? I live in Vidalia, ga. Can you tell me what he looks like. thanks


----------



## soggy bottom Buck (Oct 27, 2010)

do you still have him call 526-0734 lyons


----------



## GWH (Nov 12, 2010)

*dog*

Sorry but I was not getting notifications of messages.  I still have the dog.  Located in NW ga. 30108


----------



## GWH (Nov 12, 2010)

*picture request*

send picture request to swjones@southernco.com


----------



## GWH (Nov 17, 2010)

*dog*

Someone needs him.


----------



## GWH (Dec 8, 2010)

*dog*

Still looking for a new home.


----------



## Pete O'Berry (Dec 8, 2010)

Where are you locted


----------



## GWH (Dec 9, 2010)

*dog*

Bowdon, Ga. 30108
I work near Newnan, Ga. 30263


----------



## cowgirl1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you still have him? Can you send me pics?


----------



## HUNTING MARINE (Dec 17, 2010)

i live in newnan and i would live to have him. my number is 678 764 5499 or 678 229 7333. pls call


----------



## Just John (Jan 17, 2011)

Is he still available?


----------



## GWH (Jan 21, 2011)

*dog*

yes


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2011)

The dog would make a great prize for the drawing at Ronnie's youth squirrel hunt.See "Small Game" forum thread.


----------



## kmeeks (Jan 25, 2011)

call me if u hav pup 478 288 6594


----------



## deadend (Jan 25, 2011)

A picture is worth a 1000 posts!


----------



## PastorJosh (Feb 29, 2012)

Do you still have him?  I'm in Carrollton...


----------



## ejs1980 (Mar 4, 2012)

Might want to send him a PM. This post is over a year old so I doubt he'll be checking on it.


----------

